# General > Recommendations >  shed

## d088z

looking for someone whos a good relible shed maker to give me a price on a good sized shed

----------


## Chefner

Liam Cambell from Thurso makes an excellent shed. 07479646992  or he's on facebook as L D Campbell joinery

----------

